# My new john deere snowblower attachment for the frontloader!



## tractorman31 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Now, THAT'S a snowblower!


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Yup - it's quite the rig. I just use my front end bucket to scrape the snow away, but this looks interesting. How deep can the snow be and it still works and also how compact can the snow be and it still works ?

I just finished shovelling a bit of snow off our roof to see what kinda shape we're in. - 3' depth of solid snow, ice on the bottom of the snow.
we built the house with roof trusses to take 100 b snow load and 5 to 1 slope - the code is 50 lb snow load and 3 to 1 truss slope 

Awe well, spring is coming...

oldguychuck

oldguychuck


----------

